# HTTP 403 ERROR(www.revolutiontt.net)?



## jettimmax (Nov 1, 2007)

this is my error
The website declined to show this webpage 
HTTP 403 
Most likely causes:
This website requires you to log in. 

What you can try: 
Go back to the previous page. 

More information 

This error (HTTP 403 Forbidden) means that Internet Explorer was able to connect to the website, but it does not have permission to view the webpage.

For more information about HTTP errors, see Help.

tHIS IS MY ERROR ANY CLUES ON HOW TO FIX
THANKU FOR READING!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't get a response to a ping to revolutiontt.net. I get a login prompt after a LONG delay with just a black screen.

Try clearing your cookies, see if that gets you to the login prompt.


----------

